# Road course racing the GTO



## Stasko (Sep 17, 2013)

I haven't seen too many articles about racing a GTO besides 1/4 mile. I've taken mine to a handful of PDX races and found the car to do quite well despite what a lot of other people have been saying. The only things I did for the track was put a little more camber in the front wheels along with 3-5psi increase, and upgraded the brakes. 
She's a little heavy, but I make up for it in the straightaways. 

The reason for this topic is I wanted to hear other peoples race experiences.
Please only road course racing, no autocross or drag.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My son and I both do HPDE, PDX road courses in our 06 GTO's. We have run at Summit Point, VIR, NJMS and the Glen. With suspension, brake and tire upgrades, the car does pretty well. 
If you go on LS1GTO.COM in the road race section you will see a lot of conversation.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> We have run at Summit Point, VIR, NJMS and *the Glen. *


Even with our speeds un-restricted, I wouldn't consider our run on The Glen racing.... but it was a blast and tons more fun then any straight line racing I've done.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

A couple more...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Your right Red, it is not racing. It was a high performance driving experience (HPDE) especially trying to avoid those who were clueless as to the proper line.


----------

